# wax without polishing



## Sammo (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it possible or advisable to wax without polishing? or should you always polish before waxing? 

Want to top up the wax, but not I should without polishing first.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes you can wax without polishing. Many people just use a spray wax or sealant for topping up after a wash. There are some really good ones, I like OCW as a spray wax.

Just make sure the surface is well cleaned. You can also buy cleaner waxes that do this job nicely when you are rushed for time, and the AIO's work well too.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Will be fine, you don't need to polish all the time, just keep on applying your wax.

A car only really needs polishing once a year.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends on a few things really. If the car has any contamination on it then you will be waxing over this. I like to use a very mild cleaner polish by hand about every 3 months to strip any old wax and clean the paint and start afresh.


----------

